# Factory HU Question



## xblcougarx (Feb 2, 2009)

Kind of a newbie question i guess. i'm having the same problem as alot of other maxima owners ive read about. My factory HU is junk and the drivers side of the car speakers cut in and out all the time. Ive had the door panels off and had the dash apart to check out the factory head unit itself. Although i couldnt figure out how to remove it. From what ive read its pointless to get the factory one fixed or replaced and i was kinda leaning towards a aftermarket one anyways. So basically my question is how in the world do you get it out and anyones imput on what kind of aftermarket deck i should get?

thanks


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

What year is your car?
Depending on the year, most Maxima's have Double DIN radios (twice the size of your average head unit).
Check out this link for some radios that would suit: Car Stereos & Components at Crutchfield.com
You can also take out the radio and put a DIN head unit in, and a slot underneath (I forget what they're called)

Also, in regards to removing the head unit:

Remove the ash tray, and look around for a screw.
Unscrew it and then give that section of the dash a tug.
Look around for some more screws and unscrew those.
From there you should be able to pull the dash that is covering the head unit screws off and the rest is relatively simple.
I don't know how to exactly for your car, but that's what I did for my Presea, and it appears to be the same for 80% of Nissan cars.
I also remember reading something online about removing head units in Maximas. Just Google it if I wasn't precise enough


----------



## xblcougarx (Feb 2, 2009)

I have an 04 maxima


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

xblcougarx said:


> I have an 04 maxima


Here ya go!!

http://www.installer.com/pdf/99-7404.pdf


----------



## xblcougarx (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks, i'll try it and let ya know. have a good one guys


----------

